# Does it matter what days you train



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

As it says in the title really. I usually do a PPL routine and usually train Monday, Wednesday and Friday but does it matter what days I train on for example could I do Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday or Tuesday, Thursday and Friday?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Does you body know what day it is? No  So there is your answer. Whatever fits best with your life.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if you only have three days free use them three days as training > no training or missed p,p or l in my eyes.

if you have more days just try things out for a month, if you feel like death change the days for more rest or less if you prefer that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's best to have a day off before legs if possible, but as said the body doesn't know what day it.

going a little off point, nor does the body have an OCD requirement have to have the workout on the same days each week or have a routine that fits 7 day cycle


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I think it's best to have a day off before legs if possible, but as said the body doesn't know what day it.
> 
> going a little off point, nor does the body have an OCD requirement have to have the workout on the same days each week or have a routine that fits 7 day cycle


everyone knows that you have to train chest on a monday. not training chest on a monday can result in death.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Isnt monday like international chest day or summat?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> everyone knows that you have to train chest on a monday. not training chest on a monday can result in death.


This is true .... and remember how are you gonna train chest again on Tuesday if you are dead !?

To answer your question, it doesn't make any difference, as a general rule try to avoid following shoulders with chest or vice versa and a day off before legs makes for a better session.

As your doing P/P/L you shouldn't really have any cross over so just do what you gotta do.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats like saying dose it matter what shoes you have on at the gym or what shorts?? No


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Chest responds best when trained on a Monday while Legs need to be performed on a Sunday in order to have maximal anabolism.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

curious to know your logic in thinking why it wouldnt be ok to train on a different day as opposed to mon,wed,fri


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> curious to know your logic in thinking why it wouldnt be ok to train on a different day as opposed to mon,wed,fri


Why reason behind was because I train three days a week as it suits me but say I did them mon, tues and Wednesday and then did not train again until Monday that's four days rest. Didn't know if it was a good idea


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

A day in between session is optimal IMO, and essential in my own case.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you are massively over-thinking it, just train mate


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Good grief, is this question real?

I normally watch TV on Wednesday, but does it matter if I video it and watch it on a Thursday?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> As it says in the title really. I usually do a PPL routine and usually train Monday, Wednesday and Friday but does it matter what days I train on for example could I do Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday or Tuesday, Thursday and Friday?


I'd read your question back and try and think of a reason why it would matter.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Train around your life but also plan your food to it as well


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Who said people who lift weights are brain dead meat heads


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

yes it does.. my tits dont cooperate when i go up/down the stairs if i dont do them on monday!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Merkleman said:


> He's worried about getting enough rest in between workouts, am I the only one who gets what he means lmao? Although he did word it wrong.


I think it is actually a very important point and certainly a more valuable question than most of the b0llocks posted on this forum.

Any one who thinks that there is no difference between training alternate days and consecutive days in a week is misguided, to put it politely.


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

The most I important thing is that you are fully rested from your last session. If you haven't recovered then in my opinion you're best delaying by a day so you can get the max benefit from your session


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nytol said:


> I think it is actually a very important point and certainly a more valuable question than most of the b0llocks posted on this forum.
> 
> Any one who thinks that there is no difference between training alternate days and consecutive days in a week is misguided, to put it politely.


This.

The first post was extremely poorly worded though.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

People and myself come on here for help and advice or for motivation by creating journals etc and I may have poorly worded what I was trying say but sometimes it can be difficult to get your point across in writing.

If people are unsure what people are asking, don't f**king answer it or ask, can you just explain what you mean? Instead some users put others down or question their intelligence. It winds me up because alot of people on here are really helpful in general but others are complete wa*kers!

Overall this forum is really good for advice etc and like coming on here and reading peoples journals, a lot better than others, such as bodybuilding.com etc but reputation can be lost by people putting others down and is god damn annoying sometimes

RANT OVER!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I must be thick too seeing as I understood what the OP meant straight away.

Like the few said, if you can take a day between sessions would be best but what I'd do is, if I felt OK to hit some good numbers then I'd be at the gym regardless, if I didn't feel good, I'd leave it until next available time.

Years ago, I was a bit silly if I am honest and would be in the gym whatever the costs. Yes, I looked decent but my work life suffered and it's something that could be improved in my life.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> People and myself come on here for help and advice or for motivation by creating journals etc and I may have poorly worded what I was trying say but sometimes it can be difficult to get your point across in writing.
> 
> If people are unsure what people are asking, don't f**king answer it or ask, can you just explain what you mean? Instead some users put others down or question their intelligence. It winds me up because alot of people on here are really helpful in general but others are complete wa*kers!
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just started PPL this week but using a 5x5 method for the big 3 main lifts in each.

I'm going to try and do 2 days on and 1 off and repeat.

Sometimes work or social commitments may disrupt this slightly but so what, just work around it and I will make sure that I never do more than 2 days on to get adequate rest


----------



## ashley421 (Feb 18, 2014)

No it doesn't matter in which days your 're training. But the important thing is that you must maintain a regular plan of your training in order to get some benefit out of it.


----------

